# hello from hong kong!



## devilzwind (May 18, 2005)

hi i'm new and from hong kong!
i learnt about specktra from makeupalley.com
i love makeup especially MAC
look forward to getting to know all of you and chatting about MAC of course!!


----------



## Sanne (May 18, 2005)

welcome to specktra devilzwind!!!  I'm looking foreward to chatting with you on sepcktra!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 18, 2005)

Welcom to Specktra


----------



## mac_obsession (May 18, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra devilzwind!! I hope you enjoy it here!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 18, 2005)

wow hong kong! well, welcome hon =)


----------



## user2 (May 19, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a Linda) welcomes you to Specktra...

Have fun here!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 27, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

